# app pour prendre des notes en cours



## julien10489 (17 Janvier 2012)

Salut!

Je cherche une app qui va me permettre de prendre des notes en cours et aussi de pouvoir dessiner des éventuelles schéma ou diagramme. Est ce que cela existe dans une seule et meme appli?

Je trouve pages très bien pour prendre des notes mais on ne peux pas vraiment ajouter de diagramme ou de schéma, c'est dommage.

Merci.

A+


----------



## Ealdu (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,


Les applications de notes:


Upad, un bloc note simple intuitif qui, surtout, permet de gérer les photos, les PDF. On peut les annoter, surligner autant de fois que l'on veut sans les effacer.
Seul regret, l'ecriture n'est pas très jolie comme bambou paper par exemple, et on ne peut regrouper en un seul dossier photos, notes et PDF.
Le repose main est très efficace et précis.
Il existe une version lite gratuite pour essayer.


Noteself, beaucoup plus sympas comme écriture, un grand choix de papier.... Il vient de subir une mise à jour importante.
Idem pour le repose main, efficace et précis. 


NotesPlus, pareille, grosse mise à jour avec de nouvelles fonctions comme la reconnaissance d'écriture ( attention payante en plus), simple d'utilisation, un développeur à l'écoute des utilisateurs, c'est sûrement le plus complet pour la prise de note " professionnel"


Bamboo Paper (gratuit pour un bloc), Penultimate pratiquent pour les " brouillons", les prises de notes rapides, de vrai bloc de papier...électronique. l'écriture est superbe.


Notes taker HD, très très très compliqué mais efficace.


Phatpad avec reconnaissance d'écriture également, mais je ne le connais pas bien.


Dans les gratuits: jotter pas mal et utilisable sur iPhone et iPad.


Et puis sûrement plein d'autres !!!!


Pour les payants si tu n'es pas trop pressé, il y a souvent des promotions et les prix baissent.  


Voilà ceux que moi j'ai essayé. maintenant tout dépend également de ce que tu veux et de ce que tu as besoin.Au fait ce sont des applications pour iPad


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2012)

Pareille; j'adore Note Plus. Mais j'ai également les autres cités sur mon iPad, car j'ai du mal à me décider. L'application Bamboo est très bien, mais un peu limitée. Néanmoins, c'est ce qui fait sa force. Peu d'options, que l'essentiel.


----------

